# New PCP course provider in BC



## medaid (5 May 2008)

For those of you who are either in the PRes and want to take this course but are frustrated with the wait times at the JI, or are civilians who want to take a PCP course to apply to the CF, I have found a new company that provides the PCP course and is accredited to teach this course to the public.

The company's name is the Academy or Emergency Trainings (AET) Paramedic Academy Inc. 

http://www.firstaid.ca/

This school is accredited and you must meet all the same pre-reqs as you would if you were to attend the JI, and not to mention that their prices and fees are comparable to the JI's as well.

Apparently their uniforms look nicer (I have heard it described as Gestapoesq) and their people who have already been on car have been receiving high praises from both the hospitals and their BCAS preceptors, something that doesn't usually happen allot with JI students. 

Now, this is a viable alternative now in BC as JI had the monopoly on the pow wow before, and has been extremely poor at progressing their program or making it better. With this company now in competition, I wonder how well that's going to go. 

Anyways, this is a lovely piece of info for all of you in BC, or coming to BC for your PCP programs.

Cheers,

MT.


----------



## bisonmedic (8 Aug 2008)

How about just letting the military pay for your training, don't bother going out and spending lots of money on a course the military will make you take anyway. I spent 10 years in Alberta as an EMT, had all the ticks in the boxes, still had to go and take the damn JI course......go figure. I do have to agree, JIBC has not done much to improve their standing, the gov't could have payed the extra cash and gone with a better school. :cdnsalute:


----------

